# Clippers!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK so im trying to find some clippers for shaving the goats.

I really need some nice ones, I want them to last, but then again, id like to keep it in my budget.

What are the best clippers out there?

Please let me know! lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I LOVE my Andis Super 2-Speed!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How much are they? Do you have a link


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I didn't see this link...geez..what is up with me LOL 

Wahl had some on their website other than the 2 I listed in my post.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha silly!

wanna see my wish list??

If I had the money, I would get these http://www.jefferslivestock.com/lister- ... /cp/WC-LA/

My friend said they are AMAZING. ugh. Wish I could...Im attempting to save up for it, but its not looking good. I have to test my herd soon, plus Copper Bolus everyone, PLUS BoSe everyone PLUS I gotta buy more grain, minerals, and kelp...UGHHHH lol dang goats!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> I LOVE my Andis Super 2-Speed!


I also have an Andis 2-speed and it is great. We just got it last week and clipped two of our girls this weekend-works like a charm! And was affordable...we got ours from Jeffers. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oster Golden A5 - great clippers.

I also like the large sunbeam horse clippers.

i bought mine off ebay - saved hundreds


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Theres like 6 that came up in the search, can you send me a link?

Hmmm maybe I can try ebay, stacey! I was really thinking I should just get it from a store though so I know its new and will be cared for.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Andis 2-Speed are da bomb!

I can clip a goat in short order. I clipped my buck in 10 mins! And this is a show clip, not a slop job. I got the 10 blade for close cutting for the udder, legs, face, underarms, and other sensitive areas. But for a body clip I got the big one. Not sure what the blade was but it cost $30. The 10 blade cost $21, but it comes with the clipper. I spent a total of $181 for everything! =) Pretty sweet deal for such a good quality clipper, mine is a limited edition, I got it a couple days ago and I am so pleased!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Skyes where did you get your from?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you post a link! I neeeed links!!! lol


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Oster A5 Turbo clippers and they work well--I bought them back in my dog grooming days...like 8 years ago...and they're still in good shape. If I had to do it over again, I would probably get Andis clippers because they require less maintainance and they don't heat up as much...but for the amount of clipping I do these days (not very much) the Osters are great.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok there are tons of Andis 2 speed clippers. I agree with TinyHooves can one of you that like these clippers give a link to the pair you have. Thanks


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you all have but Jeffers is running a special on them for $142 and you get the blade cover 8 piece set for free. :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess the link would help. http://www.jefferspet.com/product.asp?pn=0027939&camid=PET


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW

those look nice!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They do look nice. I think they are the pair lots of other people said they liked. It seams like a great deal especially getting the guards for free. :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I really would love to get those!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm so glad I found this thread! I've been looking for clippers for a while too. A few goat people friends hvae told me to get the model freedomstarfarms posted, so thanks for postng them! I don't know that I have seen them that cheap anywhere except maybe eby for used ones.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry havent been on in awhile.  Yes those blue pair are the ones I have and they are very nice! Worth your money...


----------

